# 8 Year experienced welder



## Jared Scheelar (Jun 15, 2015)

B pressure welder with High Amp Tig experience, MIG root, and Stick root up/downhand. FCAW/MCAW all position CWB, Stick all position CWB, master skid builder, master pipe spool fitter.


----------



## Jwest7788 (Jun 15, 2015)

Hey, welcome to the forum!

Glad to have you here. 

JW


----------

